

Hi Can you recommend a mobile mail client that doesn't use a ton of bandwidth?  - gr_gy

I&#x27;m using the standard mail client, but it doesn&#x27;t compress traffic, so it has to think for a long time and I can&#x27;t use email &quot;on the go&quot;.
======
mooism2
It probably depends whether you are using Android/iOs/other; may even depend
on where your e-mail is hosted, if you are using one of the big freemail
services.

------
qwerta
KMail with pop3 works for me. It downloads only new messages to keep band-
width low. All emails are stored locally so search and retrieve is very fast.

------
dinosoor
I was asking the same question not too long ago. I had also been using the
built-in client, but now I use mymail.my.com.

------
penguinlinux
You can use Pine

~~~
rahimnathwani
If it's mobile then you might have to deal with (i) lack of physical keyboard,
so on-screen keyboard using valuable screen space and (ii) high latency and
inability to navigate emails through dead/weak spots.

